# SW Armor-Seal Tread Plex Latex Floor Enamel



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone here had any luck using this on exterior porch floors and steps and having it last?

I can't get oil floor paint in my state anymore. 

I was using ICI GroundWorks oil forever. It was great stuff. Then I switched to the latex version. That stuff held up also.

Last year SW sold me on the Tread Plex, but I have to redo a floor/steps that it failed miserably on.

I'm thinking of going back to GroundWorks, it's just that the closest Gliddon is about ten to twenty miles from most jobsites. In fact, I think there are only four stores in the whole county.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Has anyone here had any luck using this on exterior porch floors and steps and having it last?
> 
> I can't get oil floor paint in my state anymore.
> 
> ...


We use it on interior concrete basement floors and it is a great finish and low odor in that situation. We havent used it on porch floors.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have used a little. Not bad stuff. One job it has held up fine since last summer. Another, had some come off on the steps in a couple places. Personally, I feel Flood "Solid Deck Stain" is a better product for exterior use..


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I have used a little. Not bad stuff. One job it has held up fine since last summer. Another, had some come off on the steps in a couple places. Personally, I feel Flood "Solid Deck Stain" is a better product for exterior use..


But that is a stain, I need stuff that can go over existing paint.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Tread Plex seems good to me. Like anything, surface prep is key. I did a job last week using SherCrete and it worked well. It feels like an epoxy, and it's rated well for use around water & chemicals. You might want to give it a try. It also comes in a textured finished, which is good for porches.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I have had tread-plex fail ,but I cant completely blame the product. It was a really damp spring the year or two after I used it on a covered porch. Took it all off and used Floods solid which may last but I don't like the flat finish.
Other times I've used it I think it was fine.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> But that is a stain, I need stuff that can go over existing paint.


 I hear ya. Im here at Paint Talk to educate myself too. I would ask your rep. I was primarily a commercial painter throughout my career before going off on my own, so this is not my area of expertise and I could be wrong on this, but one of the things I like about Flood is it has Emulsa Bond added. As for going over paint? Seems like it should matter as long as its prepped right. Should be more permible and breath better than regular paint. Last week was the first time I ever used the Flood. The stuff was pretty thick. Took a while to dry too. From what little I used Treadplex, I did notice its very easy to work with, seems to have good adheasion to the previous coating, and idries to a nice hard durable finish. Like I mentioned, I did have one job from last summer where I had to touch up some steps on a front porch, but they had peeled to bare wood so it was the previous coating that failed. Not mine. It will be interesting to hear more feedback on this as I am learning too.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Have used TredPlex for years with no problems. Steps take a beating as not only are they walked on, but most people slide or grind their feet when going up them. 5 years on my mothers covered deck and steps, other than touching up the treads, they've held up through grandkids, neices and nephews.....the little urchins.


----------



## generalpaint (Dec 15, 2010)

*sw tread plex*

You wouldnt know it from reading some reports on here about SW but treadplex is actually a pretty good product for us. Im sure Behr has something as good and $15 cheaper but thats for another post


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

generalpaint said:


> You wouldnt know it from reading some reports on here about SW but treadplex is actually a pretty good product for us. Im sure Behr has something as good and $15 cheaper but thats for another post


Yeah, the treadplex is just a little pricy.


----------



## generalpaint (Dec 15, 2010)

*treadplex*

I was attempting to be sarcastic but you are correct. Treadplex can get up there is price but its not much different than other floor products. Im sure if you talk to your local rep or manager than can get it adjusted. I hate saying that because I wise we would just have it priced in a reasonable manner, but then again what is reasonable it one person mind is different than another.- Good luck


----------

